# Difference between xd and jx amps



## SQToyota (May 14, 2015)

Havnt found a difinitive ansewer. But i know jx replaced xd. I always thought they were close to the same, maybe jx has newer parts. But i keep seeng people say xd was better. Is this true?


----------



## lashlee (Aug 16, 2007)

In general as you step up in lines there are some minor part differences but usually the big hitters are better inputs (maybe set up to handle high level natively e.g.) better croosvers, and higher power gains from stated. In your particular case, the XD should be smaller than the equivalent power JX.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

XD is better hands down, JX is cheapest, ****tiest model of all D class amps JL made to date.


----------



## Audiophilefred (Oct 24, 2012)

Jx didn't replace the xd, don't know who told you that. Jx is entry level 4sho


----------



## SQToyota (May 14, 2015)

Hmm ok


----------



## Onyx1136 (Mar 15, 2009)

JX did not replace XD. JX is entry level, XD is mid-line, and HD/Slash are top end depending on whom you ask. XD are solid amps, very small footprint, flexible input stage, and decent power output considering their size.


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

Victor_inox said:


> XD is better hands down, JX is cheapest, ****tiest model of all D class amps JL made to date.


The above statement is not accurate. 
I've used the JX1000/1 and it's a solid performer. Easy on electrical and reasonably small footprint. I've used the 4 channel class A/B JX amp as well. It seemed a bit underpowered and was kinda large. The only issue I had was their built-in crossovers cannot be set to flat/full. I think they've corrected this with the new JX400/4 class D amp. 

I have a good friend who uses a JX500/1 on a Digital Designs 8" ported, pre-fab sub enclosure and it performs very well. Doesn't get hot operating at 2 ohm in a hatch and he pounds on that amp daily. 

Personally I like the XD amps and think they are the best bargain out there for a small footprint, class D amp. I've used them too and really like the power roll-back feature. Good, quality sound reproduction in a compact and solid (heavy) package. 

But, don't discount the JX amps. Much better than those old TMA amps JL used to offer as their entry level line and better power than the "A" and "E" series as well.


----------



## SQBimmer (Sep 29, 2015)

I've used the JX500/1 with a 12W6 and the XD700/5 with a set of JL Audio C5 components. Both are good amps, but the XDv2 series utilizes JL Audio's propietery NexD switching technology for improved effenciency.


----------



## ImK'ed (Aug 12, 2013)

As far as i know and understand jx are/were the entry level (doesnt mean they are that bad) and xd is the mid line or just before hd. Being JL even the jx feel solidly built but the xd is a higher teir amp and employs alot of what the hds do (i think)? .


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

PPI_GUY said:


> The above statement is not accurate.
> I've used the JX1000/1 and it's a solid performer. Easy on electrical and reasonably small footprint. I've used the 4 channel class A/B JX amp as well. It seemed a bit underpowered and was kinda large. The only issue I had was their built-in crossovers cannot be set to flat/full. I think they've corrected this with the new JX400/4 class D amp.
> 
> I have a good friend who uses a JX500/1 on a Digital Designs 8" ported, pre-fab sub enclosure and it performs very well. Doesn't get hot operating at 2 ohm in a hatch and he pounds on that amp daily.
> ...


I have to say I have a TMA 500.1 and it's been pounding away at 1ohm for close to 10 years now. Maybe I got lucky but I'd say those we pretty good bang for buck amps.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

PPI_GUY said:


> The above statement is not accurate.
> I've used the JX1000/1 and it's a solid performer. Easy on electrical and reasonably small footprint. I've used the 4 channel class A/B JX amp as well. It seemed a bit underpowered and was kinda large. The only issue I had was their built-in crossovers cannot be set to flat/full. I think they've corrected this with the new JX400/4 class D amp.
> 
> I have a good friend who uses a JX500/1 on a Digital Designs 8" ported, pre-fab sub enclosure and it performs very well. Doesn't get hot operating at 2 ohm in a hatch and he pounds on that amp daily.
> ...


 I`ve seen so many of them dead, my personal units included so I can`t attribute it to user mistake.


----------



## JPOSEY (Nov 9, 2011)

The JX line is a quality entry-level line. When you step up to XD, you get better quality components, more features and better noise rejection. Similar rated XD amps will outperform the JX amp in all respects. If money is an issue, then go with the JX line, but if you want something beter step up to the XD.


----------

